# Lamb recepies



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I haven't eaten lamb for a long time; any tasty recepies I could make at home? What cuts should I get? Any interesting twist to one of my favorites, lamb meatballs?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

there are several products of lamb. imported lamb can b smaller then the domestic like in the US. lamb racks can be cut into chops or roasted. the bones need to b cleaned. once clean. season w/ S&P and brown. then can coat the outside top w/ a good dijon mustard and then topped w/ a mixture of seasoned bread crumbs and parsley. the roast till MR. next are the loin lamb chops. i would broil or grill outside only. mint sauce or jellly is good w/ the chops. a garlic sauce can be made and served. next, one can roast a leg of lamb. it can b coated w/ S&P and garlic and rosemary. roast till about MR pink is ok. a pan sauce can be made for the roast and mint jelly on the side. the shoulder of lamb should be braised. or cut in cubes and sauteed and braised w/ a creole sauce. whipped potatoes and peas saute are good sides. a light cream garlic sauce is also tasty.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and i forgot Lamb shanks these need to be braised in a good broth. a beef broth works ok. a good 1 hour and half and even 2 hrs


----------

